# The Mass Distraction:  Writer's Block:  Handled



## AncientCWS (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a recent article I posted on my blog at:  The Mass Distraction

Please let me know what you guys think!

Whether you're a student with a paper due, an author with a deadline, or a sweetheart with a journal *you've certainly experienced the enigmatic writer's block before*.  The gears and cogs of creativity spinning within the mind have come to a  abrupt halt!  Why was the machine not properly oiled?!  Quick, grab the  can of oil and violently squirt it into your ear before it's too late!   The engine will blow...


Or,* instead of performing such an insane and dreadfully idiotic act such as that*, you could pay attention here.  Surely that wouldn't be as discomforting, eh?  Here's a few of the techniques that I use to *knock out writer's block with the quickness.  *




*Check The News:*   Be it the Newspaper, T.V., or online news providers, always check the  news first.  You'll usually have an opinion on at least one thing that's  going on.  *Let people know what you think* - write about it.
*Narrate Yesterday:*  Something cool happened  yesterday.  Write up the scene.  Every detail.  Sights, smells, how you  felt, everything.  When you're finished writing this, you'll be able to  write about damned near anything else.
*Rewrite Something:*  Either something you've written  before that you think you could make better, or a piece by your favorite  author perhaps (just don't claim it for yourself!).  I know I've got an  entire slew of stories and articles I could rewrite and make much, much  better.  Once again, when you've finished this practice, you will find  that the writer's block has removed itself.
*Read Something You Enjoy:*  Just for a few minutes.  A  favorite chapter of a book, a favorite newspaper article, anything.  As  long as it's something you've read in the past and have enjoyed, read  it.  _*Most people don't believe the amount of creativity positive elements*_ *hold for us*.
*Look For What's NOT There:*  You know, imagine things!   If you're at a restaurant and you see a waitress pouring coffee to a  ninety-year old lady, just imagine the best possible scenario and the  worst possible.  The waitress goes crazy and bashes the old lady,  sending her to the floor in a puddle of boiling coffee, or perhaps the  old lady tips the waitress with her entire estate and bank account  signed over to her.  The story that didn't happen.  _*What would have been amazing*_.
*Write About Writer's Block:*  This one is absolutely terrific.  _*I just used it  *_ Now that I'm coming to the end of it, I've got a few more great ideas to write about.  This one wins.
I hope this helps you fight off such hard times.  In a world so  dark, sometimes it's easier to look for inspiration in the negative.   Pursue you're twisted side a little.  Give everyone just a glimpse... if  you give them too much, the *cannibals will come, and you shall be carried off*.


_*~Jesus man, stay ahead of the damned beasts!~*_


----------



## DBergendorf (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never had a problem with what to write, only how to write it. Most of my stuff is non-fiction (magazine) and event-driven, so the subject takes care of itself. I do occasionally have trouble coming up with a good lead or ending--staring at the computer, taking a walk or griping to my wife before inspiration strikes.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are some good positive ways to move forward, and may help some people. I do agree with you on the premise, _just write anything, _and the block will fade. Many times a writer only needs something to inspire them, something that tickles their muse awake.


----------



## AncientCWS (Jan 28, 2011)

DBergendorf said:


> I've never had a problem with what to write, only how to write it. Most of my stuff is non-fiction (magazine) and event-driven, so the subject takes care of itself. I do occasionally have trouble coming up with a good lead or ending--staring at the computer, taking a walk or griping to my wife before inspiration strikes.



You know, I think you're onto something here.  Because I never lack a subject to write about, just the confidence to know that I am presenting it the best way possible.  At the moment I'm working on an article about interesting, expensive gadgets, but not sure which angle I want to take.  Been writing all morning, hopefully something will come to me, eh?


----------



## AncientCWS (Jan 28, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Those are some good positive ways to move forward, and may help some people. I do agree with you on the premise, _just write anything, _and the block will fade. Many times a writer only needs something to inspire them, something that tickles their muse awake.


Thanks for the input gumby!  Looks like you've been here a while   and you see me.  Scary.  Yeah, usually I end up making a bowl of cereal, putting on some tunes, and sitting back for a quiet smoke.  Then it all comes back to me.


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2011)

AncientCWS said:


> This is a recent article I posted on my blog at:  The Mass Distraction
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Whether you're a student with a paper due, an author with a deadline, or a sweetheart with a journal *you've certainly experienced the enigmatic writer's block before*.



I can honestly sit here with my hand on heart and swear I've never experienced writer's block. I've had times where I didn't want to write anything because I had a book to finish reading, the football was on, or I had TV shows I needed to catch up on. But if I sit down at my laptop with the intention of writing, I always write. No exception. Maybe that's because I don't believe in the exoteric 'writer's block'.


----------



## garza (Jan 28, 2011)

What Sam said.


----------



## AncientCWS (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure as to whether you two are the exception or the rule.  I know some days I can't put pen to paper to save my soul!  I'm glad you guys find it so easy... Do you mostly write fiction, or non-fiction?


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2011)

Predominately fiction. Non-fiction for college assignments and articles. I believe Garza has tried his hand at every form of writing under the sun.


----------



## garza (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty much, though I've mostly made my living with non-fiction. I've never understood the 'writer's block' concept. What's to stop a person from writing?


----------



## AncientCWS (Jan 28, 2011)

Lack of ideas, or a general "brain fart" as per usual here.


----------



## Sam (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did you first hear the term 'writer's block'?

I started writing twelve years ago, back when there was no broadband and the only source of research I had was a compendium of world encyclopaedias out-of-date by about ten years. I had never heard tell of 'writer's block'. Over the next seven years I penned six novels and never once did I even consider not being able to write. The concept was lost on me. I had no reason to believe it existed, and so it stood to reason that it never affected me. Even now, when I know what it is, I still don't suffer from it because it doesn't exist in my mind. 

Just imagine you never heard of it. It didn't exist. How could you suffer from it? The answer is, you couldn't. But if you let yourself believe it _does _exist, it will become an excuse for you to use whenever you don't feel like writing. When you have to make a living from writing, as a journalist does, 'writer's block' cannot exist. Even entertaining its existence can be detrimental. There's a medical anomaly known as 'conversion disorder', which states that if the mind believes something is real, even though it isn't, it makes it real. If you keep believing you suffer from writer's block, chances are you'll never get past it. 

The cure to 'writer's block' is to never believe in it in the first place.


----------



## garza (Jan 29, 2011)

Two other good cures: 
1. Sign on with a daily newspaper and depend on that alone to pay the rent and buy the groceries. Then it's write or starve.
2. Spend your last dollars to get yourself into a war zone, pester a company clerk until he finds you transport forward, and pester a freelance stringer into showing you the ropes. Both will co-operate, working on the theory that given enough encouragement you'll get yourself killed and not pester them any more. While that may happen, the possibility also exists that you'll only suffer minor damage and start selling regularly to one or more wire services. Either way, you'll forget all about 'writer's block'.


----------

